# What do you do with coyote after you kill one?



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I haven't shot one yet but if it were in the fall or winter (prime fur) I would take it home and have the hide tanned to hang on the wall. I know a few guys around here that shoot them yearly and just leave them lay


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

You have a few options... IF you know of any trappers or fur guys in your area you could bring the whole yote to them and they might pay you for it. My dad got $12 for one last fall that had prime fur. We didn't even have to skin it, just brought it over and left with $12. Prices vary depending on the fur market..

If you don't know of anyone to bring it to... throw it in a ditch, leave it lay in the woods, bury it.. whatever you feel like. I have thrown a few in a ditch, left them lay, used as bait for other yotes..


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

dig a hole. come back in a year and take the skull home


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Toss them into a ditch. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Ha Ha, nice. I actually know a big trapper. If the pelts are any good, I'll check with her. Otherwise the property has a DEEP ravine, bordering on a chasm. Wouldn't mind giving one the heave-ho. I just wasn't sure what the "etiquite" was. Thanks guys.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

cut the tail off and leave the rest of it lay


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

I do my part in keeping the buzzards fat. let 'em lay!


----------



## srt8asanarrow (Oct 30, 2012)

In ny there is a season. If I was to shoot one and want to do something with it I would check that.

Any hole in the pelt significantly drops the value of the pelt. If fur prices are low. Nobody will waste the time to pay you and then skin it.

$0.02


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

Just make sure when you throw it to grab it by the leg or neck and throw, don't use the tail lol had a whole tail come off one time and the yote made it about 5 feet. Shoot them and give a good ole' heave ho!


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

srt8asanarrow said:


> In ny there is a season. If I was to shoot one and want to do something with it I would check that.
> 
> Any hole in the pelt significantly drops the value of the pelt. If fur prices are low. Nobody will waste the time to pay you and then skin it.
> 
> $0.02



I agree... feel like we got lucky that the prices were higher last year and the guy that we brought it too basically does this as his part time job when he is not farming... should have seen all the different pelts he had going... beaver, ****, muskrat, yote's, otter, fox, mink and so on... he gives the meat from the animals to the MN Zoo so they can feed their big cats and bears!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Shoot em and take a pic then shoot some more.


----------



## swampwalker (Aug 22, 2008)

You can get it tanned by a company called usafoxx out of Minnesota . Cost around thirty bucks. Just shop them the frozen fur and you'll get it back in couple months. I've had at least ten of them done.


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

The hides are worth money at the right time of year. I made around 3 grand last year just on coyotes. If you know a trapper give it to them or get it tanned.


----------



## MiamiValleyYoop (Aug 20, 2013)

crazy4bucks said:


> The hides are worth money at the right time of year. I made around 3 grand last year just on coyotes. If you know a trapper give it to them or get it tanned.


Your Coyotes have way better pelts up North.


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm only a few hours from Syracuse so I can't see them being much different.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Seems like all the ones I've shot during deer season have been full of mange, so I don't do anything with them.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I got my first one mounted and the rest were left for the buzzards.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

What coyote?


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

I just let 'em lay.....or toss them in a swamp or deep ravine. They are way too nasty for me to skin them.


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

Shootem and throw em in a ditch. Just try to wear rubber gloves when you touch em, they STINK!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

swampwalker said:


> You can get it tanned by a company called usafoxx out of Minnesota . Cost around thirty bucks. Just shop them the frozen fur and you'll get it back in couple months. I've had at least ten of them done.


Gotta remember this.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

There's a place in Weedsport, NY that I heard you can drop coyotes off at and the guy will pay you...the Fur Shed.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Am I the only one that eats them? 

FEAR THE PACK


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

These are the threads that make me laugh!!! On one side of the mouth many say to respect the game you hunt. On the other, throw it in a ditch!!!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

HANGum HIGH said:


> These are the threads that make me laugh!!! On one side of the mouth many say to respect the game you hunt. On the other, throw it in a ditch!!!


they are a preditor Not game,,, Kill it twice if I could


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 31, 2012)

Throw them into the palmettos!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

After the kill I usually paint my Face and dance around it!


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> they are a preditor Not game,,, Kill it twice if I could


Interesting. So you are only supposed to respect game? That is a new one! Thanks for clarifying that!!!!!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't toss them in water. Either keep them for fur or leave them lay on dry ground. You don't want to contaminate water for other animals or possibly even humans drinking downstream.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

buzzards gotta eat too


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

To just throw a 30$ yote is ignorant, IMO. Learn what good fur looks like, learn how to skin one. If it's mangy, let it lay.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

If they have decent fur, (which is typically from November to March), I will skin them out and make wall hangings. If they are mangy I throw them in the woods and let the buzzards get them.


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Kick in ditch


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

here ya go.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

As a trapper, if i kill one that is prime and it doesn't have mange. It goes to my fur shed. Otherwise, the buzzards get a meal.


----------



## Arrow H (Mar 26, 2009)

Buzzards gotta eat too


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Skin it and send the pelt to me then take the meat and throw it somewhere where you know yotes frequent then repeat

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

krieger said:


> To just throw a 30$ yote is ignorant, IMO. Learn what good fur looks like, learn how to skin one. If it's mangy, let it lay.


Used to sell the pelts, but the person who bought them quit. Haven't been able to find anyone with in 3 hours who still buys pelts. No market. We used to sell yote and ***** skins and make a decent amount of cash in the winter. 
sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

Flydown said:


> I do my part in keeping the buzzards fat. let 'em lay!


This!


----------



## MARBLESgotBOW (Mar 30, 2013)

Aim for the guts that way you dont have to deal with them.


----------



## wingmastr23 (Sep 10, 2010)

The last time I killed a coyote - I found a nearby sapling - cut off the top of it - and sharpened the tip with my knife - then I jammed that coyote butt first, down onto that stick until it looked like a shish-ka-bob.....left it for the trespassing hunters to see - it took about 3 weeks and my buddy at the bowshop overheard guys talking about seeing a coyote in the woods that was skewered.....

That was all she took - The DNR ended up approaching him and acted concerned about the coyote.....the moron led the DNR right to the spot.....and when they asked him how he was able to see it without trespassing - he stammered, and mumbled....and the DNR wrote him a nice little ticket. Idiot!

That thing looked CRAZY for the rest of the season....pecked at, rotten, stinky.....would freak me out everytime I got over to that side of the farm....lol


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just remember you gotta kill one first . Archery kills are tuff , i,ve only arrowed one but have killed dozens . I always skin mine out either way , and yes they smell terible when you get around the stomach ukey:


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Am I the only one that eats them?
> 
> FEAR THE PACK


Heck no, I like to season the back strap with taco seasoning and make fajitas out of them. Heck even the kids love them. I have had people over that won't eat wild game and they have scarfed them down as long as you don't tell them whats in them.
I made the mistake of telling my buddies what we had eaten a while back and won't do that again. A couple of them acted like they were going to be sick and then a few of them got mad. Real mad.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

wingmastr23 said:


> The last time I killed a coyote - I found a nearby sapling - cut off the top of it - and sharpened the tip with my knife - then I jammed that coyote butt first, down onto that stick until it looked like a shish-ka-bob.....left it for the trespassing hunters to see - it took about 3 weeks and my buddy at the bowshop overheard guys talking about seeing a coyote in the woods that was skewered.....
> 
> That was all she took - The DNR ended up approaching him and acted concerned about the coyote.....the moron led the DNR right to the spot.....and when they asked him how he was able to see it without trespassing - he stammered, and mumbled....and the DNR wrote him a nice little ticket. Idiot!
> 
> That thing looked CRAZY for the rest of the season....pecked at, rotten, stinky.....would freak me out everytime I got over to that side of the farm....lol


AWESOME!!!!! lol


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I hunted them ONCE I saw my first one come into the deer cameras. Learned how to call them in with mouth calls & mounted my first one. It was one of the most exciting hunts ever. Still love hunting them.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

ofashea said:


> Shoot em and take a pic then shoot some more.


I like that one. I've heard people hang them on a fence post asa warning to supposedly make other coyotes stay away from the area.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Captain Cully said:


> When scouting a particular property this spring, all I saw were dog tracks and actually found a small downed buck.
> 
> IF I should see one and nail it, then what? You'd just toss them in a dumpster or what? Do people use the pelts? Call DEC? No clue.
> 
> Figured I ask you guys.


If it's a clean one and not all mangey, you can get 30 bucks for a prime one. Or at least last yr they were going for that. The mangey ones are worthless, leave em to the buzzards.


----------

